# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  MANUAL CULTIVO MARACUYA (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!!

## kscastaneda

Estimados debido al incremento de areas de MARACUYA me dí un tiempo para apoyarles con unos alcances puntuales y prácticos sobre el manejo agronomico de este delicioso cultivo.   Temas similares: MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE SANDIA (paso a paso) x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE PIÑA x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------

Alper, CluStm4n, Julio Vasquez Diaz, MSampen

----------


## ccc19744

carlos gracias por el manual si no es pedir mucho no tendrasun manual para el cultivo de palta  y lucuma tengo 6 ht en el valle de supe 
gracias

----------


## Arturito

hola carlos, como estas, una preguntas que me puedes acerca del desgrane de uva de mesa??? soy de argentina y tengo muchos problemas con ello.gracias.
Saludos
Arturo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola carlos, como estas, una preguntas que me puedes acerca del desgrane de uva de mesa??? soy de argentina y tengo muchos problemas con ello.gracias.
> Saludos
> Arturo

 Estimado Arturito: 
Por una cuestión de orden de la información que aquí se publica, te quiero pedir por favor que no hagas consultas de un tema que no es el que se está discutiendo, para no desvirtuarlo. 
Sé que puede ser un poco exagerado, pero preferible es que publiques un nuevo tema -como ya lo hiciste- o que le envíes un mensaje privado a Carlos para ver si te puede dar una mano con tu problema. De todas formas, te recomiendo el foro para hacerlo. 
Yo voy a hacer algunas consultas por mi lado, pero te respondo a través del tema específico que creaste para ello.  
Saludos; y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe 
PD: Dejo este mensaje para que otros estén al tanto, así que disculpen los que vienen participando por los correos que seguramente han recibido.

----------


## kscastaneda

Vaya Bruno, al fin te conocemos en foto.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

LA experiencia de Quicornac en el norte es muy desagradable, por engañar a los productores en su precio de compra(ofrecio S/.2.00 n.s por kilo y ternmino comprando a S/.0.40 n.s) lo cual endeudo a los productores co las cajas rurales. En elcaso del manual, el tamanño de los postes no son de 3 mts como se indica, sino de 2.5 mts de altura, enterrando 0.50 mts y quedando 2.00 mts para el cultivo ( lo cual lo demiestra la foto colgada en este portal), es decir, el mismo manual se esta contadiciendo.
El uso de 3.00 mts del palo lo propuso Quicornac, sin exito, porque elevaria costos por unidad por ser estos de concreto(segun Quicornac), y porque necesitariamos obreros gigantes para realizar la cosecha.
Se sugiere usar palos de 2.5 mts d altura que es lo normal y lo que siemprea se ha usado.
Atete.
Ing.Agr. Richard Delgado Astonitas.

----------

MSampen

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Es importante indicar que la web que presenta Biofertil, no se activa, o es que no existe?.
Atte.
Ing. Agr. Richard

----------


## kscastaneda

Richard : 
1. Si no sabías, la cosecha del maracuya bajo el sistema de postes no se arranca de la planta, se hace de los que caen naturalmente al suelo.
2. Si le das 3 metros es mejor porque vas a tener 50cm más de guías que compensan la inversión con la producción.
3. No porque siempre se usa algo; todos vamos a hacer lo mismo hay que innovar, recuerda que si haces siempre lo mismo, siempre vas a tener los mismos resultados. 
4. Sería fenomenal que compartas con nosotros un manual elaborado por tu persona.
5. Si deseas comunicarte con Quicornac y manifestarles lo que indicas contactate con ellos.  
Sobre la web de Biofertil, creo que te equivocas al digitar nuestra web que es :   www.biofertil.pe    ojo no es : www.biofertil.com
Allí solo encontrarás nuestros datos de contacto, pues estamos viendo el tema de implementarla, allí tendremos un espacio chat-on line en determinadas horas. 
Espero sinceramente, que este gobierno capacite a todos los que trabajan en las instituciones del estado y que les proporcione los recursos necesarios para que realicen una buena gestión y esten más en contacto con los agricultores que siempre se quejan de la falta de apoyo, entre otros temas. 
A todos, los amigos del foro, usen Microorganismos eficaces EM y verán que poco a poco van a ir disminuyendo considerablemente el uso de AGROTOXICOS CONTAMINANTES que nos estan matando silenciosamente de CANCER; nuestro gobierno a través de la autoridad competente debería de analizar los niveles de AGROTOXICOS de nuestras cosechas, al extranjero se va todo sano y nos quedamos con lo contaminado, no hay que quedarse dormido en este aspecto, hay que hacer algo, eso depende de nuestras autoridadades y de nosotros que debemos exigir que esto se haga, creo que lo habían ofrecido hace buen tiempo y me gustaría saber los resultados.  
VISITEN este artículo del comercio :  http://elcomercio.pe/economia/669792...os-plaguicidas
Esto se publico : el Martes 16 de noviembre de 2010 - 08:41 am   *¿Se habrá hecho? ¿Hay resultados ya después de 8 meses?*  
Visiten en el facebook :  *EM-Microorganismos Eficaces Perú**Martin Haro 
excelente producto ... algunos piensan que las bacterias son las causantes de enfermedades y que son dañinas para la salud del hombre xq desde hace mucho tiempo nos meten eso en la cabeza, sin embargo los microorganismos eficaces nos dan claro ejemplo de que esto erróneo y que pueden servirnos como una herramienta para solucionar muchos problemas ambientales.... particularmente empleo este producto en un proyecto de compostaje y me esta dando resultados beneficiosos. 
Study: Pesticides, toxins can absorb directly into crops through soil  www.naturalnews.com*Cordial saludo,

----------

